# NOT DIRTY BUT YOU WILL LIKE IT AND KEEP DOING IT



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

(IT IS EXCELLENT  YOU'LL HAVE A GOOD LAUGH AT YOURSELF !! 
  

How smart is Your Right Foot?    

Just try this.  It is from an orthopedic surgeon............  This will boggle your mind and you will keep trying over and over  again to see if you can outsmart your foot, but, you can't.  It's preprogrammed in your brain! 

1.  While sitting where you are at your desk in front of your computer, lift your right foot off the floor and make 

clockwise circles. 

2. Now, while doing this, draw the number '6' in the air with your right Hand.  Your foot will change direction. 

I told you so!!!  And there's nothing you can do about it!  You and I both know how stupid it is, but before the day is 

done you are going to try it again, if you've not already done so.  



Hope you enjoyed it
lotsa love 
nicky


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is hilarious     DH and I have been sat for a couple of minutes trying to outsmart it but just can't. DH is STILL trying, he's determined, bless him!!! Thank you for keeping him occupied    
Sarah xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG it is so weird but funny!!

Dp and I are sat here doing it over and over again!!

MWAH

x x


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

glad you enjoyed it....


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i look like an idiot sitting here but its making me laugh so i dont care!!!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG! How bizarre! 
   
This is soooooooooo funny!
Excellent!
Thanks for that Nicky!
Gayn
Xx​


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I reckon I must be doing it wrong coz my foopt just continued doing it right...maybe my foot is ambidextrus? I'll keep trying!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Gonna test it out on the family. I wanna see it work  

Kay xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG that is so funny! Love it


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

kay! trust you to be the odd one


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok...mums does that and my aunties just stops (maybe coz she's had an op.) and the same happens with the left foot....but not me, am I weird  

Kay xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Kay if it makes you feel any better mine just carried on doing it clockwise too! 

At least we can be marvels of medical science together! 

Axxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

DHs and uncles changed too but dads kept going...must be hereditory   Amazing though! So funny watching the others try!

Kay xxx


----------



## broatchy (Jan 31, 2008)

so glad you are all having fun with your foot youve had me laughing this morning.

spaykay you must have a funny foot that dont cooperate wi yer brain and you too mandy ive tried and tried it but it just automatically changes direction when i write a 6 in the air..


  

lotsa love nicky..


----------

